# Thought you all might get a kick out of this craigslist ad!



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

*ORIGINAL POST :*

As it turns hay season i would like to remind everyone. This was a great hay making season. Better then we have had in a long while. Why are you still paying drought hay prices at 5 or even 6 bucks a bail ???? Lets get back to reality 3-3.50 per bale where it belongs. Also have to laugh at people who buy horse quality hay. Its 2015 get with the times you cant tell anything about hay by looking at it. Do not buy hay that isnt tested. It could be the greatest looking hay in the world and be 40% digestible. Good deal you paid 6 bucks a bale and your horse is getting 40% from it. Idiots..... it cost a farmer 30 bucks to test his hay. Then he can sell you something worth the money.

*MY RESPONSE* (as a craigslist post)

Sounds like a disgruntled horse owner. Go buy yourself a tractor, haybine, wagons, rake, baler, get some land rented, get some labor hired, make some nice hay without rain, get it tested and then you sell your hay $3. CLUELESS in Bowling Green

There are so many things he's just wrong about... here in NW Ohio some guys took a chance and made some nice first cutting over the Memorial Day Weekend. Now he's already telling everyone it "was" ??? a "great hay making season", like it's over already when maybe 10% of the first cutting is done! He wrote me back privately... *"can buy hay all day for 3.00 its way down. plenty of rain. no more price gouging. but thats the american way now. f___ as many people as u can for some paper."*

I was going to write him back again, but figured no sense as it would be a losing battle with someone of that mentality.

Good luck to everyone as hay season gets off and running! Jeff in NW Ohio


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Forget a "good hay season" and think "costs keep going up". The only significant cost that has ever decreased for me is fuel. But even that trends up...

Hay is easy to make says the person that's never made it....


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Although I'm not from NW Ohio, more like SW Ohio. This guy sounds like my neighbor. He doesn't want to buy hay from me. Tells me my prices are too high, $5 buck and up. I get my hay tested so I know what I got and use the results as part of marketing. He buys hay for around $3 bucks. Last year he got hay mites with it. I believe those were free.

You did the right thing by not replying to his hate email. Can't reason with a guy who is blinded by his own hate and bias. Maybe I'm wrong. I might just look up his craigslist ad and poke my finger in his eye. Then again maybe we all should. hehehehe!


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

weatherman said:


> Although I'm not from NW Ohio, more like SW Ohio. This guy sounds like my neighbor. He doesn't want to buy hay from me. Tells me my prices are too high, $5 buck and up. I get my hay tested so I know what I got and use the results as part of marketing. He buys hay for around $3 bucks. Last year he got hay mites with it. I believe those were free.
> 
> You did the right thing by not replying to his hate email. Can't reason with a guy who is blinded by his own hate and bias. Maybe I'm wrong. I might just look up his craigslist ad and poke my finger in his eye. Then again maybe we all should. hehehehe!


You're right weatherman (I don't think I've ever said that sentence before! ha ha) anyway, yes this guy seems full of hate. Calling farmers and his fellow horse owners "idiots" is what set me off. I've never responded to an ad like that, but I'm been making hay a long time and it's nothing but work the way we do it (stacking on wagons yet) and I take much pride in my hay and the customers that buy our stuff. I do this on the side for a little spending money and write-off besides working a full time job with travel... I can't get off work until 5:00, so between travel with work, vacations and such, it's just a pain to make really good hay. It's hard to relax when you are away and the weather forecast looks good. (seems harder than it did years ago... maybe it's just me getting older and wore out!) It all pays off when I take a load of fancy stuff to the auction and it gets a little more attention than the rest of the loads. We also have boer goats for our kids 4-H projects and when you have a mother nursing twins or triplets and you throw a slab of 3rd cutting in there and she eats every leaf and stem, that's a great feeling too! I guess those are the reasons I keep doing it.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Sigh.

Every few years someone around here sells hay for too cheap, and then after a couple years complains you can't make any money doing it and quits.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Iam part of a local buy and sell hay and feed group on facebook. There was a lady on there complaining about the high hay prices. Wanted reasonable priced hay. If people wanted that price they might as well take her first born child.

One of the first response was from an other hay producer who said. If we dont start getting any rain you wont beable to find and hay at any price.

People just think we are greety. Granted the odd guy is. Like I tell people about my hay this last winter. Last summer I put up 25% more acres than the year before. My total bale count was 25% less than the year before. Less hay off more acres and just as much demand. The price can only go one way.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Well maybe just maybe 10% of the 2015 hay crop is put up....but it's pouring down rain here and 300 miles every direction from me . the State of TX is underwater and what hay is been put up here well the tonnage was lite so the Cry baby Horsey dude...just might be jump'n the gun.. Write him back ... tell him you know a guy in Wi. that will ship him ALL the 3.00 bale he wants if he pay's the freight.. Horsey Quality ... cause the Amish feed it to their horses..


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I had to buy hay this spring because I sold half of what I made last year, and then increased my herd of horses from 2 to 5, one of them a mare with a foal on the way. I paid $3/bale for last years hay from a guy I've gotten some from before. He said it wasn't great hay, and it isn't great hay, and it was more like $2/bale hay but I like the guy - and he had it. Not much to be found this time of year so I took what I could get.

I've had to toss about 6 bales in the muck heap so far from the first 50 because of mold. Did I call the guy and complain? No - I'll let him know because he will want to know - but I don't care if he gives me my money back or offers to replace the hay which I know he will. It will cost me more in fuel to drive over to his place and get a few more bales.

I expect to start dropping my own hay on Sunday this week and will have plenty of my own hay. This is why I make it myself - I control the quality, and if I end up with moldy bales I have nobody but myself (and the weather) to blame!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

That craigslist ad sounds very much like a person on craigslist here in Colorado the last couple of summers. I'm glad that person has moved from Colorado to Ohio.  Good riddance.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Its also good dog food season. One can get 50 cents per pound for horses, even though we may think they are priceless.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

When a potential customer complains they can buy hay at a price well below normal i ask for that guys name. Heck if he wants to sell below the cost of production i will buy all i can too, if the quality is there.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I've seen similar post on craigs list but never responded . I will say I got one of my best customers through craigs list .

Just about every time I've bought something someone says you could have gotten that cheaper over there .

Had a guy stop me as I was about to pull couple loads of hay out of a field last year was late and I was tried . Ask me what I wanted for it , I told him , then he proceeded to tell me how much he could buy it for here or there . I said yep you probably can that's why I don't sell it around here or advertise it round here . Bye got to go .


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 31, 2009)

You can buy hay for 3 bucks all day long but its from the guys that only sell 50 bales or 100 bales and its from there back yard and all those people sell out quick. I'm guilty of it I sold some last year for 3 bucks but it was almost as much mutiflora rose as grass still sold every bale to happy people who loved it to each his own I guess. Can say I've found good people on Craig list I sold almost all my hay there and many of them did know what they were buying and many came and inspected first.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I wouldn't get mad, just get even.... Go meet the fella, if the hay looks good or even half decent, Low ball him and offer to purchase all he has. Turn around and sell it for what you know the market can bear. Sort of two birds with one stone. He looses, you win!
Edit:
Thought this guy was making his own and undercutting. 
Still might ask where he is getting such a good price and do the same


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

Well that guy is out of his mind. Sounds like an individual that had too many animals that he cannot feed and is pissed because price of hay is more than they can afford. Any person with any knowledge of hay can tell a pretty decent bale from a crap one. He can take test paper and use it for other things. People like this make me crazy.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Another know it all. Pay the fool no mind. Good for a laugh though.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

DSLinc1017 said:


> I wouldn't get mad, just get even.... Go meet the fella, if the hay looks good or even half decent, Low ball him and offer to purchase all he has. Turn around and sell it for what you know the market can bear. Sort of two birds with one stone. He looses, you win!
> Edit:
> Thought this guy was making his own and undercutting.
> Still might ask where he is getting such a good price and do the same


 He isn't finding the $3 hay, which lead to this rant/ad. He is probably flagging as scams hay ads that are in his opinion to high and then they are removed by craigslist. He was doing that when he lived in Colorado. . He probably also is writing emails to guys asking more then $3 accusing them of gouging poor people.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

I thought this was pretty hilarious. Saturday and Sunday we got 3 inches of rain. Monday was 80 and sunny. Monday night get got another 1.5 inches. This guy cut this Monday and put this ad online Tuesday morning.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

We call them the C-List hay whiners. I have had them call and whine only to call back later and try to talk me down on price. I have responded to a few with realistic input costs, they don't want to hear about it.

This is shaping up to be another good hay year, if only we can get some quality hay put up. It remains to be seen if we can. Drought on the West coast, floods in the south, growing horse market. It could be interesting. Of course I had a "Fire sale" on 1st cutting that was rained on for weeks last year. This spring all of those buyers wanted good hay at the same price. Imagine that.

It seems to me that if a person sells out he must be priced right. I know that there are a lot a folks in my area that have hay advertised right now, they wanted too much last year for it and waited for the price to go up in the spring, which it never did. Those supplies are dwindling down and 1st cutting is weeks away yet, and it is raining.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I wouldn't consider myself a low baller, but if my hay is not very good, I don't price it like it 100% timothy - but I explain why the lower price. What amazes me is on the part of some buyers the complete and total lack of appreciation for equipment, labor, fuel and maintenance required to make their hay. Our hay is much better this year and the price reflects it. Once we redo our fields, the price will reflect that too. IMHO, it's hard for a customer to put up an argument on the price of a bale if it's represented as what it is - weedy hay, rained-on hay, weed free hay, etc.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I tell some people who don't like the price of hay. Look I have been out of high school now 15 years. In the amount of time the fuel price has doubled(except now with low oil prices) Wages have doubled. Machinery 2.5 times higher in price and the cost of land had gone up 3 times. And you expect me to sell you a bale of hay for the same price as 15 years ago???

My pencil may not be the sharpest but something does not add up here.

Will so and so has hay for this price. So why are you not at his place buying his hay??? 9 times out of 10 its because so and so hay is crap. There is a reason its cheap. But they are trying to get good hay from anyone they can for the crap hay price.

Couple of years ago was selling good second cut hay for $70/bale. Just about the best hay I have ever put up. Guy comes and looks at it. "will you take 30 buck a bale if we load it with our tractor?"

Um NO.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

It sounds a little like the folks that want a price break if they load instead of me loading it for them. The answer is no. It is a service that I offer as a convenience to my good customers. I don't charge for it, and it keeps the lazier ones coming back. Small squares of course. . . .


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I give a price break if they pick it up but its beginning to cause trouble, people showing up to get 30 bales at a time instead of taking a 300 bale trailer load.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

The problem is many hay sellers represent their weedy, moldy, lousy hay as excellent hay and have a low price on it. They attract buyers that drive two hours to buy a trailer load of this excellent hay and find out the real reason it is cheap. So instead of driving home empty they buy some, but never return. However mr. Seller got what he wants and will repeat the ad. Meanwhile the hay sellers with excellent hay and try to sell for more are seen as asking to much for excellent hay.

Thankfully many hay buyers have smart phones and will look up better hay in an area before heading home empty or buying lousy hay.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

Ah i love these ppl. Jo down the road is this much. well then head on down the road and call me when you need something else.

Hog 987 is exactly right with costs tho, has the price of gone up to even match inflation let alone land and equipment and input costs. not even close.

I had a load of 400 bales half loaded a couple years ago and a guy was looking on his phone and found some cheaper from somewhere else and asked if i'd unload it all for him so he could go buy this other lot. After a few choice words from his part when i said no he unloaded it by hand and received a bill for the hourly rate on my loading time with the tractor.

Drove back in the yard 3 hours later with an empty truck and asked to get loaded again....... that was a day where hay prices matched inflation


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

My wife used to board horses at a place before we got married and bought own land. Im a cattle guy so i always had some extra hay for her horses and would sell some to other boarders. Well long story short a boarder has 2 horses on about a quarter acre so it dirt and horses were loosing weight and super skinny. Wife talked to her and said we would bring a round bale over with the truck and the cannonball bale bed. We get there lady is there and says that the hay has been stored outside. My answer yes it has we could get you barn stored but its twice as much. Her response was this bale is fine gives us the check and I leave the bale. The next morning wife gets a text from the lady saying how the bale is not what she wanted to feed her horses. My wife tells the lady that her 5 horses ate the hay all winter and thats all they ate. The boarder sends back a text saying i need to come pick up the bale and rip up her check. Sorry you own the bale now i dont take returns.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

umpire52 said:


> My wife used to board horses at a place before we got married and bought own land. Im a cattle guy so i always had some extra hay for her horses and would sell some to other boarders. Well long story short a boarder has 2 horses on about a quarter acre so it dirt and horses were loosing weight and super skinny. Wife talked to her and said we would bring a round bale over with the truck and the cannonball bale bed. We get there lady is there and says that the hay has been stored outside. My answer yes it has we could get you barn stored but its twice as much. Her response was this bale is fine gives us the check and I leave the bale. The next morning wife gets a text from the lady saying how the bale is not what she wanted to feed her horses. My wife tells the lady that her 5 horses ate the hay all winter and thats all they ate. The boarder sends back a text saying i need to come pick up the bale and rip up her check. Sorry you own the bale now i dont take returns.


Had she already broken open the bale to find out the hay quality when she asked to return it? That just can't happen with rounds or big squares. Once open it is definitely yours forever


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

Probably 75% of our hay sales are to repeat customers. We take the time to explain the difference between very good and fair quality hay. I will bore them to tears with a discussion about plant growth and soil fertility, about cutting, tedding and baling hay, about what makes higher RFV and why we grow what we grow. Most of those folks are genuinely interested in learning more about feeding their livestock well. Now as to the other 25% of customers who turnover from year to year for whatever reason, they are the source of this bullshit opinion about farmers price gouging. Maybe they think the whole world should be priced like Walmart and can't understand that most farmers take great pride in their production and aren't interested in producing the cheapest hay they possible can. I learned a long time ago that you can't please everybody. Its much more satisfying to please those you respect and just be amused by the ignorant know-it all. enough of my rant...


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I used to face the same thing when I was custom baling... Constantly having people calling me to do custom work, which I already did cheaper than anybody else around (having all older equipment that was paid for, doing my own hay, and looking to make a little extra cash) and they STILL whine about the price... When everybody else was getting $15 a roll to cut/rake/bale, I was getting $12 (one old fellow up the road said I was "too cheap" and actually paid me $13... kinda taught me a lesson about value vs. price). Then everybody went to $18 a roll to cut/rake/bale, I went to $15... course fuel, parts, twine, everything was steadily going up, so nobody was getting rich. I figured too that with my nearly 30 year old machinery, which can't make as rock-hard tight and square shouldered a round bale as a new $35,000 baler can the BTO's around me ran, that I SHOULD charge a lower price...

STILL would have people whine about the price... had a big livestock guy come take me over to his place to show me the 50 acres or so he wanted cut-- mostly old dry standing grass with some new growth underneath, some weeds, pretty big mess IMHO. I would've just bush hogged it, and I think realistically he would too, but he couldn't stomach the bill for bush-hogging without ANYTHING to show for it, so he decided to hire me to roll it for him so he at least had some really crappy hay to show for the expense. We looked the place over, I asked about stumps, old fencelines, well casings, old engine blocks, or anything else out in the pasture I didn't want to find with my mower... then we started discussing price-- $15 a roll to cut, rake, and bale, and as a courtesy I'll move them to one end of the field. He starts railing about how he can get fertilized Jiggs bermuda delivered for $30 a roll and my price is "outrageous". I just looked at him and said, "well, that sounds like a h3ll of a deal-- why are you wasting my time and yours both?? Sounds like you better call the guy and just buy what you need." He dropped me off at the house and I just shook my head and went inside. He called me the next day, agreed to my price, and told me to come cut for him.

When I was driving school buses for the local district, my boss calls me one time and asks if I'm still baling hay. "Yep... $15 a roll to cut/rake/bale and move them to one end of the field as a courtesy". "When can you get to it?" "Anytime" I said, "after the bus route..." So I went over and looked at his fields. Turns out the usual BTO that he had been using had been promising to come cut his hay for about a month, and it was getting VERY old and coarse, quality was just about gone and he wanted it rolled before it was completely ruined... I told him that was a BIG problem with these big custom operators... they show up when THEY want to show up, or when they get around to it, not when the grass is ready and needs to be cut to get it in its prime. I, OTOH, will cut it pretty much when you call me, when YOU'RE ready to go, if I possibly can. Might be 2-3 days if I'm on another job or doing my own farm work, but not 2-3 WEEKS like some of these jokers... Plus, I don't do like a lot of these characters do-- cut good hay and then leave it on the ground in 100 degree sun for a WEEK to roast into cardboard, then come rake it up powder dry and roll it right behind the rake... I cut, rake at 50% moisture to preserve leaves, then bale at 15-18% moisture when it's properly cured... My hay still has a good green color when I bale it, and it will in January when you feed it... I see guys all the time fertilizing Coastal, Jiggs, and Tifton fields out the wazoo and then cut the stuff every 30 days about like they should, but then leave the stuff laying flat on the ground in 100 degree heat and full sun for a WEEK, by which time it's SO sunburned it's turned to cardboard, then the come rake it and roll it right behind the rake and it's dry and crisp as last years tree twigs... and just about as nutritious and palatable as hay. He agreed to my price, I went home and hitched up the cutter, and went to work. He had two pastures rented on two places across the road from his house, so I started on one. Not an hour later and about 1/3 done, the BTO he usually hired shows up and tears into the other patch to keep me from getting it... cest le vie...

SO, I finish my patch. 24 hours later, I'm over there raking, because it's wilted completely flat and dried down to 50% moisture. The field across the fence sits there cut, no sign of anybody.

Next morning during the bus route, we got a rain shower... I went over after the bus route-- it was enough to dampen the hay throughout the windrow, so I brought the rake back early that afternoon and rolled the windrows a half turn after the top half dried out properly. That evening during the bus route, we got another heavy shower... checked on it that evening and it was thoroughly damp again, so I came and rolled it over late the next morning after it dried out well on top. Late that afternoon I checked on it again, and the windrows were dry throughout, and it was properly cured to bale... So after the evening route I came over and rolled hay and finished baling just before hard dark-- still NO sign of any of the BTO's doing ANYTHING across the fence... this is day four. Got tied up with other stuff and didn't get back over there to move it for a few days (and usually like to let the bales "sweat" a few days before stacking them tightly end to end anyway for curing purposes). The boss insisted on having me stack them UNDER SOME TREES on the low end of the field, where the rotting remains of some bales were... I told him that they'd get just as wet underneath the trees as they would sitting out in the open, but out in the open they would be exposed to sun and wind and would dry out, keeping his hay in better shape, and he'd do MUCH better to store them on high ground away from the trees, but he wouldn't have it, so I did as he said-- he's paying the bills, so I do it, no matter how stupid it is. STILL no show from the BTO who has now had the other half of the hay laying on the ground for a WEEK in the sun and rain. I moved bales most of that afternoon and just before I left, the BTO shows up with the wife running the rake tractor and him on the baler, and they rake and roll it in one step... course by this time, it's all cardboard... I wouldn't have given you a plug nickel for the stuff he rolled... it looked like old newspapers... but that shiny new Vermeer sure rolled a pretty bale of old newspapers! My bales were all still bright hay, good color, and the smell of flue-cured tobacco, leafy and green and beautiful, if overripe, hay. But, my old Ford 552 (built by Gehl) 30 year old round baler turned out poofier-looking, looser-shoulder bales that were nowhere near as pretty, even though the hay was WAY WAY better quality, which is what REALLY counts. (Not that it mattered much with him storing it on wet ground under trees...)

I went and got my money, and the boss liked the way I did the hay, said it looked MUCH higher quality than the other stuff the other guy usually baled... But he said "can you turn up the pressure on your baler?? The other guy's bales are MUCH harder than yours are..." "Well," I told him, "that's why I charge less... my baler is 30 years old, and I'm not paying for a new baler, new tractor, and a big dually pickup to run around in... I've already got it turned up all the way pressure wise, and those first generation balers just didn't roll anywhere near as tight a bale as these newer machines do... I'm afraid that's all I can do..."

I guess that's not what he wanted to hear, because he stayed with his BTO, who'd leave him hanging for weeks until HE decided to come over and cut it, and then let it sunburn for a week before raking and rolling sticks ten minutes apart... but he sure makes some pretty hard, square shouldered bales... even if they are full of cardboard...

Oh well... I gave up trying to educate people on such things... not worth the time and effort. I finally quit doing custom baling at all after my grandmother passed away.

At least I don't have to deal with horse folks... they're at least five times worse... LOL

I just don't put up with folks whining about the price of something, though. I'm not getting rich, and I'm not sponging them. Nobody's holding a gun to their head to make them buy it (like Obamacare) and if the price I ask is what I'm asking. If you don't like it, don't let the door hit you in the @ss on the way out IMHO... you found your way in, find it right back out...

Later! OL JR


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't know how you guys do custom stuff to make money or even break even with inputs costs. I only have enough time for our hay and then I hate doing ground that I'm not familar with. "Oh there's nothing out in that field" and then bam you smoke a stump, or trash, or really anything and tear something up.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

CRE10 said:


> I don't know how you guys do custom stuff to make money or even break even with inputs costs. I only have enough time for our hay and then I hate doing ground that I'm not familar with. "Oh there's nothing out in that field" and then bam you smoke a stump, or trash, or really anything and tear something up.


Why I have 2 mowers, the disc machine only runs on fields I've ran before and the old venerable sickle bar MoCo runs new fields or fields I'm in question about. A sickle bar conditioner can eat about anything. disc machines can't. It ain't quick, but is safer and cheaper on a questionable field.

Guess I'm lucky. Home ground is all for my wife's nags and the cattle and everything else is custom on others fields that I have exclusive use on. I do a 50-50 split, split the amendments andf the owners arrange their own labor to pick 'em up and load their barns.... and I take my share in rounds.

I've had 3 years of CL selling idiot cubes for one of my custom jobs. It's a treat and I'm hard line. It seems as though CL buyers all want to dicker. I don't have time nor do I have the patience. It is what it is, you load it, I count and you pay in cash or get the heck out.

I tell 'em right up front so there is no questions.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I've 'smoked' a few fawns and various pheasants in the past but there are enough 'yotes around here, that there is never anything left when I come back to ted or rake.


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Had she already broken open the bale to find out the hay quality when she asked to return it? That just can't happen with rounds or big squares. Once open it is definitely yours forever


 Yes she was there and before I cut the string I pulled same hay out of bale and showed her the hay inside was still good. The only "bad" hay was only on outside of bale from being stored outside. She was fine with it. The hay would be fine for her horses that dont leave the field 365 days a year.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

hog987 said:


> I tell some people who don't like the price of hay. Look I have been out of high school now 15 years. In the amount of time the fuel price has doubled(except now with low oil prices) Wages have doubled. Machinery 2.5 times higher in price and the cost of land had gone up 3 times. And you expect me to sell you a bale of hay for the same price as 15 years ago???
> 
> My pencil may not be the sharpest but something does not add up here.
> 
> ...


I sold some 1st crop mixed grass rounds @ 25.00 a couple years ago! I mowed, tedded & raked! The buyer baled and transported, and his baler was a Hesston 5300!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Shetland, so you mean 530 or 5530? 3x4 bale?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Shetland, so you mean 530 or 5530? 3x4 bale?


I think a 5530?
Ayup, 39" X 44-48"


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I think a 5530?
> Ayup, 39" X 44-48"


Yup. Thats the baler I started learning about hay on. He pd 25 a bale and baled it? Good for you.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I think a 5530?
> Ayup, 39" X 44-48"


Dang Shet @25$ he didn't have enough money left over for twine!!! Lol


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> I give a price break if they pick it up but its beginning to cause trouble, people showing up to get 30 bales at a time instead of taking a 300 bale trailer load.


Because their mouth is always bigger than their arse.


----------

